# [RISOLTO] Problema con xorg e bumblebee

## stifler83

Ciao guys, il problema che mi si presenta è il seguente, quando vado ad avviare glxgears ottendo l'output corretto dalla scheda video interna:

```
Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

296 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.057 FPS
```

quando lo vado ad eseguire attraverso optirun che dovrebbe mandare in esecuzione la scheda video nvidia ottengo questo errore:

```

optirun glxgears

[VGL] ERROR: Could not open display :8.
```

Q[/code]uesta è la configurazione che bumblebee crea:

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen         "Screen0"

        Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier     "Device0"

        Driver         "nvidia"

        VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

        BusID          "PCI:01:00:0"

        Option         "IgnoreEDID"

        Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier     "Screen0"

        Device         "Device0"

        Monitor        "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection     "Display"

                Depth       24

                Modes      "1920x1200" "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1600x1200" "1440x900" "1280x1024" "1366x768" "1360x768" "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier     "Monitor0"

        VendorName     "Unknown"

        ModelName      "Unknown"

        HorizSync       28.0 - 73.0

        VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

        Option         "DPMS"

        Modeline       "1920x1200"  193.25  1920 2056 2256 2592  1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1920x1080"  173.00  1920 2048 2248 2576  1080 1083 1088 1120 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1680x1050"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1600x1200"  161.00  1600 1712 1880 2160  1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1366x768"   85.25  1366 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1280x800"   83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync

        Modeline       "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

EndSection
```

Vi incollo anche il log dell'avvio del secondo xorg e quindi del demone bumblebee

```
[   150.449] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[   150.450] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   150.450] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0.4-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   150.450] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.0.4-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Sep 13 20:23:43 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   150.450] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.0.4 enc_root=/dev/sda4 lvm luks root=/dev/funtoo/root rootfstype=ext4 resume:swap:/dev/funtoo/swap quiet root=/dev/funtoo/root rootfstype=ext4

[   150.450] Build Date: 13 September 2011  05:56:18PM

[   150.450]  

[   150.450] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[   150.450]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   150.450] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   150.450] (++) Log file: "/var/log/merda.log", Time: Wed Sep 14 14:48:53 2011

[   150.450] (++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia"

[   150.450] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   150.450] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   150.450] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   150.450] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   150.450] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   150.450] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

[   150.450] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[   150.450] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   150.450] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   150.450]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   150.450] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   150.450]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   150.450] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   150.450]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   150.450] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   150.450]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   150.450] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   150.450]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   150.450] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   150.450]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   150.450] (==) FontPath set to:

[   150.450] (++) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   150.450] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[   150.450] (==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

[   150.450] (==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

[   150.450] (==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default mouse configuration.

[   150.450] (==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default keyboard configuration.

[   150.450] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cd160

[   150.450] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   150.450]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   150.450]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   150.450]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   150.450]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   150.451] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0126:1028:0446 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf1400000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64

[   150.451] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df5:1028:0446 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   150.451] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   150.451] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   150.451] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   150.451] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   150.451] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   150.451] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   150.451] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   150.451] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   150.451] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   150.451] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.451]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.451]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   150.451]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   150.451] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   150.451] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   150.451] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   150.452] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.452]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.452]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   150.452]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   150.452] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   150.452] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   150.452] (II) Loading /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   150.465] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   150.465]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.465]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   150.465] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[   150.465] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   150.465] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   150.465] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   150.466] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.466]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   150.466]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   150.466]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   150.466] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   150.466] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   150.466] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   150.466] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.466]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.466]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   150.466] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   150.466] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   150.466] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   150.467] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.467]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   150.467]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   150.467] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   150.467] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   150.467] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   150.469] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   150.469]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.469]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   150.469] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[   150.469] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

[   150.469] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

[   150.469] (II) Unloading mouse

[   150.469] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

[   150.469] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[   150.469] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

[   150.469] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

[   150.469] (II) Unloading kbd

[   150.469] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

[   150.469] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:18:12 PDT 2011

[   150.469] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   150.469] (++) using VT number 8

[   150.469] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

[   150.469] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

[   150.469] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   150.469] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   150.469] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   150.470] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.470]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.470]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   150.470] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   150.470] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   150.470] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   150.470] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.470]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.470]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   150.471] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   150.471] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   150.471] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   150.471] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   150.471] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   150.471] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   150.471] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   150.471] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   150.471] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   150.471] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   150.471] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0"

[   150.471] (**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "DFP-0"

[   150.627] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0

[   150.627] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 525M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.53.00.07

[   150.628] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 525M at PCI:1:0:0

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   150.628] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal Single Link TMDS

[   150.633] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1200"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1080"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x900"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1366x768"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1360x768"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x800"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.

[   150.633] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.

[   150.633] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   150.633] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

[   150.633] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[   150.635] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device DFP-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[   150.635] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from DFP-0's EDID.

[   150.635] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[   150.635] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   150.635] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   150.635] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   150.738] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   150.744] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"

[   150.765] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[   150.765] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   150.821] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   150.821] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   150.821] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   150.821] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   150.821] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   150.822] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   150.822] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used

[   150.822] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   150.822] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   150.822] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   150.822] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.822]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   150.822]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   150.822] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   150.822] (==) RandR enabled

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   150.822] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   150.823] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   150.877] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[   150.878] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

[   150.878] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

[   150.878] (II) Unloading mouse

[   150.878] (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

[   150.878] (EE) No input driver matching `mouse'

[   150.878] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"

[   150.878] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

[   150.878] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

[   150.878] (II) Unloading kbd

[   150.878] (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

[   150.878] (EE) No input driver matching `kbd'

[   150.887] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   150.887] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.887] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event10)

[   150.887] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event9)

[   150.888] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   150.888] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[   150.888] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   150.888] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_2HDM (/dev/input/event11)

[   150.888] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.889] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event7)

[   150.889] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.889] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   150.889] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.889] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event8)

[   150.889] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.890] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[   150.891] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.891] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[   150.891] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.891] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   150.891] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

[   150.892] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event6)

[   150.892] (II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
```

Qualche idea?Last edited by stifler83 on Thu Sep 15, 2011 10:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> optirun glxgears
> ...

 

mah, sembrerebbe un problema nel display.

se dai un bel

```
echo $DISPLAY
```

sia normalmente che con l'altro comando della scheda grafica, cosa ottieni?

credo stia tutto là

----------

## djinnZ

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> display :8.
> ```
> ...

   :Shocked:  per ssh il default è :10 quindi non penso che sei da remoto, hai aperto 8 sessioni utente per caso? kdm fa di questi scherzi ma in ogni caso è anomalo.

l'unica cosa che vedo è *stifler83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> using VT number 8 
> ```
> ...

 ma vt e display sono due cose diverse anche se il default è 7, hai avviato due sessioni di X contemporaneamente?

----------

## stifler83

Il risultato è il seguente

1) Scheda Intel interna

```
$ echo $DISPLAY

:0
```

2) Scheda nvidia

```
optirun echo $DISPLAY

:0
```

----------

## stifler83

Ho risolto il problema cosi:

1) Avviato uno xorg manualmente tramite comando da console senza mandarlo in bg. 

2) Modificato lo xorg.conf disabilitando le dri e dri2, e andando a settare device0, screen0 in device1, screen1

3) Sono andato a modificare questo file

/etc/conf.d/bumblebee

```
# You can set {TRUE; YES} or {FALSE; NO} case is irrelevant

# DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE=/etc/X11/default-display-manager

# DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE=/etc/X11/xdm

# PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin

DAEMON=/usr/bin/X

DAEMON_ARGS="-ac -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia -sharevts -modulepath /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions,/usr/lib/xorg/modules -nolisten tcp -noreset :1 vt8"

DAEMON_WAIT_INTERVAL=2

VGLDAEMON=/usr/bin/vglclient

VGLDAEMON_ARGS="gl"

PIDFILE=/tmp/.X1-lock

ACPI_CALL_MODULE_NAME=acpi_call

ACPI_CALL_MODULE=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/acpi_call.ko

BUMBLEBEE_SERVICE_NAME=bumblebee

# Do we need to disable our card when stopping service ?

BUMBLEBEE_DISABLE_CARD_ON_STOP=TRUE

# It may be that module will be needed by someone when we are done.

BUMBLEBEE_REMOVE_UNUSED_MODULE=FALSE

# Next goes laptop specific variables.

# You can take those from MrMEE scripts which are

# comes with bumblebee installation, or from 

# his bumblebee-settings base

BUMBLEBEE_CMD_BLOCK=\_SB.PCI0.PEGR.GFX0.

BUMBLEBEE_CMD__DSM_BLOCK="${NV_OPTIMUS_CMD_BLOCK}_DSM   {0xF8,0xD8,0x86,0xA4,0xDA,0x0B,0x1B,0x47,0xA7,0x2B,0x60,0x42,0xA6,0xB5,0xBE,0xE0} 0x100 0x1A {0x1,0x0,0x0,0x3}"
```

4) modificato quest'altro file

/etc/default/bumblebee

```

# Bumblebee Defaults

# STOP_SERVICE_ON_EXIT YES|NO

# Should bumblebee service be stopped after last vgl program is finished?

# Defaults to yes.

STOP_SERVICE_ON_EXIT=YES

# Display for the nVidia X Server, choose a higher display (e.g. :5) if you

# use Fast User Switching which starts incrementing from :0 (:0, :1, :2, ...)

VGL_DISPLAY=:8

# Image transport

# proxy, jpeg, rgb, xv or yuv

VGL_COMPRESS=xv

# Readback mode

# none, pbo, sync

VGL_READBACK=pbo

# VGL log

VGL_LOG=/dev/null

# ECO Mode

# 1 :   ECO mode active, do not run bumblebee on battery power

# 0 :   ECO mode disabled

ECO_MODE='0'
```

Avviando il demone di bumblebee tutto funziona perfettamente  :Wink: 

```
/opt/VirtualGL/bin/glxspheres64 

Polygons in scene: 62464

Visual ID of window: 0x93

OpenGL Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile 

60.257200 frames/sec - 52.377969 Mpixels/sec

59.945661 frames/sec - 52.107167 Mpixels/sec
```

```
optirun /opt/VirtualGL/bin/glxspheres64 

Polygons in scene: 62464

Visual ID of window: 0x21

OpenGL Renderer: GeForce GT 525M/PCI/SSE2

119.986712 frames/sec - 104.297250 Mpixels/sec

113.494871 frames/sec - 98.654281 Mpixels/sec
```

----------

